# 260 acre track for lease



## skeeterjp (Jul 21, 2008)

200 acres in jenkins co near millen. 12 dollars an acre. hurry wont last long. call 912-663-5717


----------



## skeeterjp (Jul 22, 2008)

*bump*

bump


----------



## burkeco9 (Jul 24, 2008)

how close to millen? will this be longterm lease?


----------



## alapido (Aug 10, 2008)

How far this this from Brooks County ( Quitman)? I have a small lease there but I am looking for another one that is a little bigger.


----------



## skeeterjp (Aug 21, 2008)

*sorry*

only 200 acres not 260 messed up


----------

